# BMW i3 Inside Out / Macro & Wide shots



## Brice_i3 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi there,

I displayed 4 series of a unique photography session on my blog. Subject was my new i3 of course, and you'll see outside, inside, macro shots etc...

Click here to see the full series (1/4)
Click here to see the full series (2/4)
Click here to see the full series (3/4)
Click here to see the full series (4/4)

Here is a sneek peak with one picture corresponding to each one of the series, enjoy !


----------

